# Scotland 25th June to 15th July



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

last week I finalized the ferry bookings already for our summer vacation. This year it will be: *Scotland!* 

We will roll off the ferry at Newcastle in the morning of the 26th June and leave again on 15th July also from Newcastle. As usual for us, nothing will be planned or booked for the time in between. We will see where we end up.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a great holiday Gerhard, 

I know your language skills are first class but you might have a bit of trouble making sense of it all, they speak a strange version of the queens english up there :wink: 

You might like to google on 'scottish slang' to see what you'll be up against :lol: 

Only jesting, fantastic country and great friendly people, i'm sure you will be innundated with tips and advice.



pete.


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Welcome*

Glad to hear you have made such a sensible choice Gerhard. 

There are many great campsites as I have been discovering and if I can offer you some suggestions please feel free to ask.

Regards,

Shen


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Gerhard

Depending on what your preferences for a holiday are, Scotland will just about cater for the lot. For the culture/heritage buff then try the cities, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Dundee etc. For the person who enjoys more open space then the west coast is unbeatable. You can travel the length of Scotland on the infamous A9, but I'm sure you will want to take the "low road" and wind your way through the small villages and towns.
In any case, I'm sure you will enjoy the experience.
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

thanks to all of you!

Well, I don't expect any language problems. :wink: 

In fact I have been to Scotland already when Inter-railing back in '89. Is that really 17 years ago? 8O 

We will try to find a good balance between cultural, more indoor activities and the more outdoor things like hiking etc. Maybe we even manage to synchronize this with the weather. If not, then there's Gore-Tex! :wink: 

Oh yes, we do want to wild camp (at least partially) and if anybody knows any must-sees which are not listed in the usual travel guides, then please tell me. Being myself keen on anything that has to do with boating the Caledonian Canal with all it's locks is already on my list, my daughter probably wants to catch a monster in Loch Ness (mind the payload...), and I will know where to find my wife if there is any wool mill etc. nearby.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time Gerhard and look out for the midges


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gerhard,

A few links for wildcamping spots in Scotland (and the rest of UK) just in case you haven't already seen them.......

http://rutgerbooy.nl/Wildcamping.htm

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk

pete.


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

If boats and canals are your bag you may find Falkirk Wheel of interest.

KenS.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Boff
This is a link to the Falkirk Wheel, haven't got there myself yet, but soon will.

http://www.thefalkirkwheel.co.uk/index.asp

_*Do *_ be prepared for the midges, it can spoil an otherwise fantastic holiday........ lots of Avon "skin so soft" and Deet products, etc. You can also buy a hat/net, similar to a bee-keepers garb, or wrist bands, jungle sprays, wipes etc.

Don't mean do be off putting, just realistic. If you do meet up with the little B*******s you'll need all the help you can get!!

See if you can fit in a visit to the Sands of Morar on the way to Mallaig....unforgettable.

Have a nice one...........


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, 

thanks very much for the hints, the links are already bookmarked and yes of course, the Falkirk Wheel is on my list of must-sees. 8) 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hope you have a great time.. 

we have a saying ..

If you can't see the mountains ...it's raining ! 
and if you can see them, then it will soon will be .. :wink: 

All the Best


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi boff

ive just put a good campsite in the database at fort william , handy for a stopover or touring base when you get really far north . enjoy the city of edinburgh ,loch ness, glencoe, the west coast scenery,isle of skye and the many lochs and mountains on-route . wild camping heaven !

ps: it only rains sometimes , have a great holiday :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> it only rains sometimes :wink:


I love an optimist .. :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's only sunny other times .. :wink: 
Why do you think Scots have webbed feet .... ?


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Gerhard

Lovely site next to the River Tilt at Blair Atholl. Walking distance from the castle.

First class restaurant, swimming pool etc

Worth a look

Easy access from the A9


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi scotjim

i dont actually know anyone with webbed feet ? :lol: do you ? :lol: 

be assured we get some excellent weather , i should know i am here every day ! :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

We did a 4 week tour of Scotland last year in September, the best time to go in my view. We only had two really bad days the whole trip, must be a record of such because I have been there in August when it has rained every day for 3 weeks and it came close to having to evacuate the camp site when the water authority thought they may have to release excess water from the upstream reservoir. Another time it snowed heavily but briefly in early May, another good time to go. We saw Scotland in a totally different light that trip. 

I tried three times to get on Skye, each visit we attempted the weather was appalling and we never made the crossing. Fourth time, bingo although it did turn the day after we got there. Get the right weather and Scotland can be beautiful. 

Some of my favorite spots are :

Arisaig and the A830 road from Fort William to Malaig although this is slowly being upgraded and I hope it does not detract from its beauty.

The A87 from Invergarry to the Kyle of Lochalsh

In the East you cannot beat the Cairngorms and the run from Grantown on Spey down the B9008, the A939 and B976 to Craithie (don't forget to stop at the Glenlivet distillery) Spend a few days at Braemar and don't miss the drive up to the Lin of Dee.

Some of my favorite sites are:

Glen Nevis Camping, Fort William, just very handy and a pretty location.

Caravan Club site at Ledaig just North of Oban, just for the view.

Caravan Club site at Braemar for visiting the local area.

Have a look at some of my pics. 

Have a good trip Boff 

peedee


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Fort George (11 miles east of Inverness)*

Hi Boff,

I heartily recommend this stop to you. When you park you will wonder what I was talking about but I really suggest you pay this site a visit and be prepared to be astonished.

I also have to recommend Dunottar Castle my local one. If you do visit it then please move on to Aberdeen (13 miles) and visit the Maritime Museum to see a bit about North Sea Oil. The platform model is of the Murchison, made to let them work out the pipe work on board, and I have worked on her in reality more than once.

We, the Scots, look forward to being your host in the not too distant future,

Shen


----------

